# Apollo Finally gets it...



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well it's been a couple weeks since I've started leaving Apollo out of the crate. He is doing great. I think we've had two accidents and both by the door. We've only lost one dog bed and some fabric on the side of a chair. He really enjoys being one of the big dogs. He has learn to go to his spot when it's time to eat, which I find completely adorable. He is doing great in obedience classes, his focus on me is great. I can't believe he is about 7 months already. They get so big so fast, to fast.

Apollo and George(George has found a forever home with a little girl)




Apollo likes playing with rocks just like Robyn--I find rocks in the house all the time.




The chase is on..



He is a hunter




He eats sooooo slow


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So so glad Apollo got it! Such a relief! As for George, congratulations, he will do well, he will be loved by the little girl! So glad you were there to help him. And, may I say Apollo is very handsome! Enjoy


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Yay Aplollo! I'm glad you found something that works for your household. He sure is adorable! I was wondering about George... Glad to hear he found a new home.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Apollo is so handsome!And yay for George finding a family to love him.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh my goodness, Apollo looks like Ruger's 2-month-older twin I think! :wub: Love the pictures 

So glad to hear he finally gets it. I'm going to cross my fingers & hope they're twins in that sense too!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What can I say? Humans are sooo difficult to train!


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

thats great news for George and Apollo!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Great news! I've been wondering how it was going. Sounds like the "grown up dogs" are where he felt he belonged, Who knows, but it makes one wonder again at the intelligence level of these dogs, sometimes going to great lengths to get what they want.

Hope all continues to go well. Just wondering, does he have access to chew toys or do the adult dogs pretty much claim them when you are away? Not sure how a pup could claim his own,seems he would be pretty far down the ladder on the "pack" structure right now.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> Great news! I've been wondering how it was going. Sounds like the "grown up dogs" are where he felt he belonged, Who knows, but it makes one wonder again at the intelligence level of these dogs, sometimes going to great lengths to get what they want.
> 
> Hope all continues to go well. Just wondering, does he have access to chew toys or do the adult dogs pretty much claim them when you are away? Not sure how a pup could claim his own,seems he would be pretty far down the ladder on the "pack" structure right now.


At first I did not leave out anything, but I came home and he flipped the crib mattress and throw pillow were everywhere, not eaten but he was probably throwing them in the air. Now I leave a couple balls and a couple Nylabones out. They leave him alone and he doesn't bother them either. They have gotten really good about respecting each other's space with toys, bones and food.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

llombardo said:


> At first I did not leave out anything, but I came home and he flipped the crib mattress and throw pillow were everywhere, not eaten but he was probably throwing them in the air. Now I leave a couple balls and a couple Nylabones out. They leave him alone and he doesn't bother them either. They have gotten really good about respecting each other's space with toys, bones and food.


Excellent!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and Apollo. he looks great.Thank you for all your patience and hard work w/ him. Your pack looks great.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats to you and Apollo!!! Looks like your leap of faith paid off in spades with a great outcome for you both. He is quite the handsome boy!! Nice photos!!


----------

